# Medicaid claim using S3620



## Kar116 (Mar 5, 2013)

We are getting the newborn metabolic panel screening using S3620 with a 33 modifier denied by private insurance companies.  Should a 32 modifier take the place of it instead?  Thanks for your help.


----------

